
Logseq: A local-first, non-linear, outliner notebook (using Clojure and IndexDB) - tosh
https://logseq.com/
======
tosh
repo: [https://github.com/logseq/logseq](https://github.com/logseq/logseq)

~~~
brudgers
No code there, instead an issue template. This gives me the impression that
using the project creates a service dependency on a service without obvious
economic viability.

~~~
tiensonqin
Author here, the code will be open source in 2 ~ 3 months.

